# Sigma owners Step in!!



## baggedgp

So what do you fellow simga owners think of your gun and what version do you have... Feel free to post pics. What ammo are you guys/gals using, Any modifications done??????

Ill start, I have a 40GVE (Green and Stainless) was gonna get the VE(BLack and stainless) but once i saw the green i fell in love with it.. Anyways i have around 1500-1700 rounds through it without one FTF or FTE. Ive shot several different types of ammo through it. Umc Hollow points 185gr, Winchester (red white box) 185gr& 165gr, umc FMJ 165gr(i think they were 165) & federal 135gr HydraShok.. All have shot very well, out of the target rounds i shoot the 165gr Winchester seem to be the most accurate. The 135gr HydraShok were slightly mroe accurate but had noticable increased recoil and was louder but still not bad.

My 40 seems to be very accurate up tp 15yards and starts to taper off from there. I feel very confident in using this gun for personal protection, With 1500+ rounds the gun still show no wear. I do clean my gun after every range trip and oil it. I have had friends tell me that cleaning a gun to much is bad but i have never had a problem from keeping my guns clean. Then again they all think there xd 9's are industructable and dont need cleaning or oiling.

The greatest part is going to the range and running into people that have never seen a sigma, The look on there face when they see how good the gun looks and perform for $300.00 is priceless..

Not mine But Same gun..


----------



## Charlie

Don't own one but yours sure is good lookin'.


----------



## propellerhead

I came this || close to buying one. The reviews all pointed to a bad start but was rectified when S&W came out with the enhanced version which has a larger extractor port, accessory rail and some other touches. I ended up getting the Springfield XD-9 instead but for about $160 more.


----------



## Maximo

I have the 9VE with 4500 rounds and counting without a single failure of any kind. This is my gun range workhorse :minigun: . I had trouble with the slide not locking back after the last round, but as it turns out I was resting my right thumb on the slide catch  . It has been my backpacking gun and has never been my main carry gun but I would never hesitate to carry it, I even have the rigs to carry it. I am very competent with it and it feels great in my hand I just like the M&P better, but it is $200 more. The Sigma may be the best kept secret on the market.


----------



## TxPhantom

*I Did It Again!!!!!!*

Just found this thread after posting my Sigma remarks on the MP Vs XD thread. Sorry about that!


----------



## stetson

I have an older version in 9mm.I have put two thousand rounds through it with no problems and this pistol is a good value.Downside long,heavy trigger that gets better the more you use it!


----------



## Baldy

*Can say Anything Bad.*

This is the only tupperware gun I got and it is a little ammo sencitive. Its not really broke in yet as I only have about 400 hundred rounds through it. It's jammed a few times on umc but seems to like Winchester. Its a 40cal. and it shoots real good. I don't carry it. I just take it to the range. I clean all my guns after I use them. :axe:


----------



## Thunderhawk

I've got a SW9VE. Very comfortable to shoot and as accurate as any defense gun needs to be. Haven't found any ammo that chokes it yet.


----------



## cdouglas40

*I love my sigma 9mm*

I've owned my 9ve for about 6mths or so. If you've been on other handgun forums you've probably seen my post. The reason I bought the gun was I liked the size and the capacity. However, when I first started shooting with it, it was a pain in the ass. But, after I put about 1000-1500 rds through it, man something just clicked with it. I don't know if it just got broke in or what but I getting great groups with it. Alot of people tend to put the sigma down but I love my 9mm.
But I'd like to hear about other sigma owners and if they've had a simular experience.


----------



## TxPhantom

cdouglas40 said:


> I've owned my 9ve for about 6mths or so. If you've been on other handgun forums you've probably seen my post. The reason I bought the gun was I liked the size and the capacity. However, when I first started shooting with it, it was a pain in the ass. But, after I put about 1000-1500 rds through it, man something just clicked with it. I don't know if it just got broke in or what but I getting great groups with it. Alot of people tend to put the sigma down but I love my 9mm.
> But I'd like to hear about other sigma owners and if they've had a simular experience.


Sounds like you've finally gotten used to the trigger. If you were used to a lighter trigger and started shooting your Sigma it would take some adjusting to. I've only put about 900 or so, rounds through mine but I've never had any problems except adjusting to the trigger. It's a great gun.


----------



## Baldy

*Sigma Trigger.*

Your right the trigger pull takes a little getting use to as it must be about 10 lbs. I don't know for sure but it's the hardess pulling one I have ever had. I know one mistake I was making was sticking my finger to far through the trigger. This will cause you to squeeze like you are making a fist and throw your aim off. Back that finger out to pad of your finger and practice pulling straight back. It make any gun more controllable. I knew that but wasn't doing it.
:smt082  :smt082


----------



## redfox

*I like them*

My SW9VE & 40VE perfect accessories for a night or day out, I kinna like the trigger pull but just orderd a full metal guide rod with a 19lbs recoil spring( just prefer it in metal):smt033


----------



## revitup

*Bad Day at the Range*

My SW40VE had been flawless thru 1100 rounds of various practice ammo up until yesterday. I decided I needed to wring out my chosen carry ammo so I went to the range with 100 rounds of Speer GDHPs. Half way through the 2nd magazine I noticed that the forward frame pin had walked out about 1/2". I was able to easily push it back in with my finger. In the next 80 rounds I had 3 FTFs. Looks like I'll be looking for a different brand of SD ammo and calling S&W regarding the pin issue. Very disappointing. My confidence in this pistol has been shaken.


----------



## Uno99

I have the 9VE and put about 1300rds though mine since Sept with one jam. Accessories are hard to find and the trigger was a bit firm. Since adding a few things from WOLFF things are much better.


----------



## bompa

My SW9VE is almost two years old and I can't think of any times that there was a problem with it that could be blamed on the gun..Did have some under powered,for that gun,ammo that was made for a 1911 and the CZ's..There is as people have found out very little things to modify this gun..I did get a metal recoil spring guide rod and recoil spring and a reduced striker spring from Wolff..If I remember right the rod and spring were listed for the Glock 19.
The striker spring I am not sure I would recommend to use..It worked great for quite a while and the trigger just kept getting better..Didn't weigh it but it felt almost as good as my 1911's and then the light strikes started..Most went bang with a second try or in a different gun..So I put the original striker spring back in place...No problems,it goes bang every time and the trigger is not too bad..Guess it just smoothed it self out with time..
I like the gun,but am debating on some sight changes..Either a fiber optic front sight or a JPoint red dot..Most all my handguns wear a dot sight of some sort..Darn these old eyes...


----------



## kenjihara

*What kind of Wolff 'things?'*



Uno99 said:


> I have the 9VE and put about 1300rds though mine since Sept with one jam. Accessories are hard to find and the trigger was a bit firm. Since adding a few things from WOLFF things are much better.


I saw your quote, but I would like more info. What sort of things from Wolff did you do and how much did they affect the shootability of this pistol, Chris? I have the opportunity to pick up a very 'newish' used Sigma in .40sw of the new configuration for $200 plus tax, but the stories about the trigger are off-putting. How well can this gun be made to shoot? I love the ergonomics of the pistol, and the price seems extremely right.


----------



## bompa

One must remember that the Sigma is not a target pistol..It is a duty type gun that will shoot as well as any other gun in it's class and maybe better than some..Many compare it with the Glock and there are many things that a Glock owner can get for it..Not so for the Sigma but there are a few things that are better on it then the other gun..You hear about Glocks kaboming but never a Sigma..Can't shoot lead bullets in a Glock but you can in the Sigma with their full support chambers and standard rifleing..The trigger on the Sigma is hard but gets better with use..My only complaint is with the sights, my old eyes need some help so soon I will change something..


----------



## redfox

:smt038 Well said......:smt038


bompa said:


> One must remember that the Sigma is not a target pistol..It is a duty type gun that will shoot as well as any other gun in it's class and maybe better than some..Many compare it with the Glock and there are many things that a Glock owner can get for it..Not so for the Sigma but there are a few things that are better on it then the other gun..You hear about Glocks kaboming but never a Sigma..Can't shoot lead bullets in a Glock but you can in the Sigma with their full support chambers and standard rifleing..The trigger on the Sigma is hard but gets better with use..My only complaint is with the sights, my old eyes need some help so soon I will change something..


----------



## kenjihara

*...*



bompa said:


> One must remember that the Sigma is not a target pistol..It is a duty type gun that will shoot as well as any other gun in it's class and maybe better than some..Many compare it with the Glock and there are many things that a Glock owner can get for it..Not so for the Sigma but there are a few things that are better on it then the other gun..You hear about Glocks kaboming but never a Sigma..Can't shoot lead bullets in a Glock but you can in the Sigma with their full support chambers and standard rifleing..The trigger on the Sigma is hard but gets better with use..My only complaint is with the sights, my old eyes need some help so soon I will change something..


A Sigma can be had for $300, right? I mean, what else are you going to get for that much? I'd rather have a Sigma than two Hi-Points.

Of course there aren't kabooms in Sigmas like there are in Glocks... there are just way more Glocks out there. It's said that most kabooms are due to creative ammo manufacturing, ie using wrong powders, beat-up brass, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck

kenjihara said:


> A Sigma can be had for $300, right? I mean, what else are you going to get for that much? I'd rather have a Sigma than two Hi-Points.
> 
> Of course there aren't kabooms in Sigmas like there are in Glocks... there are just way more Glocks out there. It's said that most kabooms are due to creative ammo manufacturing, ie using wrong powders, beat-up brass, etc.


I'd rather have either a Bersa or a Stoeger Cougar - or a Ruger P95 over a Sigma. Just me... All in the same price range. U don't have to get a Hi Point


----------



## Gliebe

I've got a 9VE and I've been shooting 115 gr Win. Target/Range Ammo. I had one jam the first time i shot the gun, but I've fired about 700 rounds through it since without a problem. I love shooting this thing..I'm impressing myself grouping shots on target


----------



## bompa

It has been said that the Sigma is S&W's best seller..That means that there are a lot of happy owners out there that don't go to the forums,maybe they are not aware of these places on the internet..At times it seems as though people come to these forums to complain about things not to praise them..
If the Sigma was so bad one would think that there would be many used ones for sale,I have seen very few of them..
On the excessive trigger pull that all seem to mention,it is that way because of a ruling by the AG who controls what can be sold in this great state of Mass...He now She says a pistol must have a 10lb trigger pull..Don't know how the ruling is applied because the S&W 1911 supposedly comes with a good pull,but I have seen quite a few of used models of this gun for sale..
I guess I lost track of where I was going when I started so all I can say now is I like my Sigma and am going to keep it and use it often..


----------



## greenjeans

I have the 9MM and have never had a failure of any kind. The trigger is definitely getting better with use. Don't know of anything not to like about them.


----------



## john doe.

I bought a Sigma at the same time I bought my Glock 23 (2nd Gen). I never liked the trigger and sold it a few years later. Still have the Glock.


----------



## jgorniak

*My First*

I purchased my SW9VE three months ago. It was my first purchase, so the whole issue of a stiff trigger really was new to me. The more I shoot, the better I get, and the better the trigger feels. I'm glad to see this gun getting some positive feedback.

John


----------



## tao

*40ve*

well since I just bought a new one yesterday and have yet to fire it...You all make me feel good about the peice....... I bought it to carry...and as for the trigger...since I am a 'six' shooter type of guy...It should feel fairly normal...

thanks
TAO


----------



## Baldy

Hey Tao just don't get down on the gun or yourself and give everything a little while to jell. You got a good gun so go and have some fun with it. Good luck.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Academy price lowered....*

I was at Academy a couple of days ago and noticed the Sigma's had been reduced to $299.00. I bought mine from Academy in March of 2006 for $318.00. The salesman said the price was reduced because they were discontinuing them. Is S & W discontinuing them or Academy? Very unusual for Academy since they always seem to have the same guns in their display counter every time I go there. 
If you want a Sigma, now would be a good time to get one. The gun shows are probably still cheaper though.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

I don't own a SIGMA, but I just got back from the range, where I shot a few hundred rounds through one. I loved the frame/grip, ugly as a one legged dog, but it fit my hand way better then the GLOCK (which I like the feel of) and even a little bit better then an M1911.

But the trigger was nowhere near as good as the GLOCK's...


----------



## 9mmMike

TxPhantom said:


> I was at Academy a couple of days ago and noticed the Sigma's had been reduced to $299.00. I bought mine from Academy in March of 2006 for $318.00. The salesman said the price was reduced because they were discontinuing them. Is S & W discontinuing them or Academy? Very unusual for Academy since they always seem to have the same guns in their display counter every time I go there.
> If you want a Sigma, now would be a good time to get one. The gun shows are probably still cheaper though.


Just made my purchase of a 9VE (2/4/07) from a local Academy here (Spring/Woodlands, Texas)....great gun so far. Still doing alot of dry fire and getting some target practice in as well.


----------



## RetiredSwabbie

Got my SW9VE about 3 wks ago and liked it so much I got the SW40VE this week. Exceptional value and performance! Nuf said...:smt023


----------



## Camp O'Finique

*Sw40ve*

Just got my SW40VE today, its my first handgun and I bought Remington UMC centerfire cartridges; I was wondering if anyone had tryed these metal case bullets and if so, how well they performed. I've read good things about the winchester cartridges and I was wondering if buying the Remington was a poor choice.


----------



## Maximo

Camp O'Finique said:


> Just got my SW40VE today, its my first handgun and I bought Remington UMC centerfire cartridges; I was wondering if anyone had tryed these metal case bullets and if so, how well they performed. I've read good things about the winchester cartridges and I was wondering if buying the Remington was a poor choice.


Assuming there is not a factory problem with the ammo ( that is rare ) and the gun is in good condition, the Sigma series is known for eating up just about any kind of ammo.


----------



## erknjerk

I just picked up a 40ve and hope to break in the trigger before my range day on Monday. The trigger doesn't seem to bad so far.


----------



## steve24

I'm also a proud owner of the new Sigma 9mm! 

I read a lot of positive reviews on the gun before I actually saw one in person. To me it just seemed to fit my hand better than the Glock that I compared it to (not to mention that it was almost $200 cheaper too!).

I only shot a few rounds through it the day that I bought it, but it seemed to perform smoothly. The trigger pull did seem a little heavy, but I think that I'll get used to it over time.

Overall it seems like a great value, especially when you include the free tactical flashlight and the rebate for the two extra 16 shot clips! Not bad at all...


----------



## stormbringerr

i almost bought a sigma.for my first gun after a long time without a gun, when i found a slightly used bi tone 40 cal xd 350.00 from private owner.
im glad i found it too.
i don't think i would have been impressed with the sigma in the same way im impressed with the xd service 40


----------



## tsb83

steve24 said:


> Overall it seems like a great value, especially when you include the *free tactical flashlight* and the rebate for the two extra 16 shot clips! Not bad at all...


Was that from where you purchased the pistol or is it a rebate from somewhere else.
I know of the free magazines and the free range bag. Haven't heard of flashlight though..


----------



## steve24

The flashlight was not a rebate. It was actually included with my gun. I believe that it is only available with the all black guns though.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## tsb83

darn I was hoping I could go 3 for 3 on rebates. oh well, cool that you got the light though..


----------



## steve24

Well tsb83, I just traded in my Sigma (flashlight and all) on a Glock 26. 

The Sigma seemed like a great deal, but I just couldn't get used to that trigger. 

I guess I'll put those two free magazines on eBay when they come in (or maybe try to trade for some Glock mags).


----------



## Arbiter

I've got the SW9VE, it's an economical gun if bought used, got it for 245 dollars. I've really enjoyed it so far, no problems with misfires or ejection hang ups. The only thing is the trigger pull, you have to really adjust your shooting style for it. It's not a big deal but I can see it turning off a few people. It's easy to field strip and clean as well. I'll get some pics up sometime soon. I really want a surefire light/laser for it, they look so good with accessories.


----------



## tsb83

mini update: 

I've put 300 rounds though my sigma without a cleaning, No FTF or FTE. I'm starting to get used to the trigger and since they smooth out some after 1000 I'm OK with it.. all in all it's a keeper.

P.S. got my range bag and 2 extra magazines today..:smt033


----------



## teknoid

I looked at a Sigma at Bud's. It felt pretty good, until I tried the trigger. The price was $269. I bought the M&P for $399 instead. The next $300 price range pistol I bought was the Cougar. I just couldn't stomach the Sigma trigger. It would be a great gun with some work, I guess.


----------



## dwhite53

*Like it better the more I use it*

I bought a new SW40VE in April. I've got about 500 rounds through it without a single failure of any kind. My groups shrink each time I get it out. I shoot primarily reloads consisting of a Berry's 165gr. flat point bullet on top of 5.2 grains of 700X with a Winchester WSP primer. This load hits right on point of aim (YMMV).

The trigger is heavy but has gotten better. It's amazing how much smoother my Ruger Security-Six trigger feels in double action after buying the Sigma. My double action shooting with the Ruger has gotten much better after using the Sigma.

Last week I bought a Houge Hand-all slip on grip for it. It's greatly improved the overall feel of the grip as I've got fairly large hands. I'm waiting to get to the range to see how it feels when fired.

It's been a good gun. It easily shoots as well as I can. Very good value for the money.

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## stormbringerr

*Stoeger Cougar 9mm*

i have read many articles that the Stoeger Cougar 9mm is now selling at 349.00 new!
a very good deal if i can find one in Austin.has anyone on the forum ever shot this gun? 
i know shipwreck has,can you give me your feedback on this gun?


----------



## teknoid

stormbringerr said:


> i have read many articles that the Stoeger Cougar 9mm is now selling at 349.00 new!
> a very good deal if i can find one in Austin.has anyone on the forum ever shot this gun?
> i know shipwreck has,can you give me your feedback on this gun?


I own one. I was looking for the .40, but couldn't find one. I'm VERY happy with the 9mm though. Shoots well, fits nice, and is concealable. It's my EDC, for now. I'll probably switch between it and the M&P. Last trip to the range was Thursday. It eats everything I feed it, and is easy to clean. Holsters are plentiful. It's the exact same gun as sold under the Beretta name, for half the price.


----------



## VelValCo

i have owned a sigmv 9ve for about a year, the only ammo issues i have had with the gun has been with golden bear ammo. The casing actually would get stuck in the barrel after firing, i would have to take field strip the gun and pull the spent casing out with a pair of plyers. After this happening twice, i stopped using the golden bear for pactice ammo, and switched to winchester target ammo, haven't had that problem since. 

I'm happy with the gun.


----------



## Lawnman380

Goy mine off Buds $259 special, after shipping and FFL $306 out the door, also got 2 free mags on a S&W rebate. It's a 9mm , still breaking it in so far perfect 200rds, I consider it a point and shoot self defense gun for my car. For the price, form and fuction is Excellent. Frank


----------



## DanjaMOB

*New Gun*

I just bought the SW40VE and am lovin it. :smt038What's better for $300? I wanted a Glock 40 but couldn't afford it. I'm pretty happy with my purchase though and can't wait to buss shots at the range again. :minigun:Now I want that streamlight TLR-2!!! I'm new to this forum so any suggestions as far as accessories/customizations? :smt017


----------



## jahwarrior72

i bought the 9ve last year, as my first (legally owned) handgun. so far, i've close to 2000 rounds through it, with only 2 jams. i'm pretty sure it was the ammo i used; it was speer gold dots on both occasions. i switched to federals, and no problems since. when i first bought it, i didn't know anything about pistols. i only had certain parameters that i was looking to stay within: it had to be 4" or under, 9mm at the minimum, reliable, hold at least 10 rounds, and cost $600 or under. i looked at some glocks, berettas, cz, taurus, hi point, kel tec, xd, etc. i narrowed it down to the glock 26, taurus millenium pro, and the sigma. the glock grip angle sucked, so out she went. taurus or smith, taurus or smith? the salesman then said that the taurus weren't as reliable as the sigmas, and that their customer service was not too great. he told me the whole sigma story, from the problematic earlier models, to the latest generaton. i decided to buy the sigma. when i did, he told me it was also the cheapest in price, besides the hi point and kel tec. i was a happy camper, and still am. i now own other handguns, but the sigma is still my primary.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I bought my 40VE a little before the hi-cap ban went out so mine come with two 10 round mags (I was able to get those replaces by Smith later though). After a few weeks I sold my Glock 19. I keep it in my Cherokee as a truck gun being it's really low cost (265.00 out the door). I did do some work on the trigger and replaced the striker spring to get rid of the really bad pull the lawyers made them use but it now has about a 4.5 lb pull and it shoots as well as any Glock I ever owned or held. The Sigma did have a really rough start but the newer ones I never hear of the FTF problems found in the first couple generations. I wont say the Sigma will take a Glock torture test..but I have treated mine pretty bad just to see if it would still function and so far it has. I have one of the old SW380's too and it is pretty good too. It's in the wife's night stand :smt023


----------



## johnincleveland

I just purchased a sw9ve. I have never owned or shot a pistol before this one. I really like it my brother and I shot 100 rounds thru it this past weekend and I really like it. I have nothing to compare the trigger pull to but my brother said it is harder then other pistols. I am very happy with it and plan on shooting it alot more. Gonna take a class or two maybe. Also gonna take CCW class in a few weeks.


----------



## dwhite53

*SW40VE keeps getting better*

Back in August I bought a Houge Hand-All for my Sigma. Just today I got it out to the range and was quite suprised what a difference this made in my accuracy. Shooting off-hand I could keep eight shots in four inches at 10 yards consistently, if I did my part. Shooting off a rest today I managed a 1-1/4 inch group at 10 yards.

Something changed today in that the trigger feels a LOT smoother. It's still heavy but I'm adjusting to it, obviously. Today I probably broke the 600 round milestone. Again, my Ruger Security-Six 357 is a dream in double action after shooting the Sigma.

Today the Sigma got a field strip, clean and lubricate for the second time.

Overall I'm very pleased with this gun. It's reliable, very comfortable, and for the money it's an outstanding deal. No FTE's. No FTF's. Just 
great reliability and a lot of fun for a very good price.

All the Best,
Doug W.


----------



## Jaketips42

I have the SW9VE. I must have put close to 600 rds through it. A CCI round did not fire once. The primer was junk probably. I love the damn thing though. I just did wolff springs and a steel guide. We'll see how it goes from here.


----------



## DanjaMOB

*Like my gun, bought new springs so i can love it!*

I just bought the WOLFF 3.5 lb striker spring for my SW40VE to eliminate some of the trigger pull, and I have no idea how to change it out. Any images, exploded views, parts breakdowns or tips from you guys that have already done this would be very helpful. If anyone can take the time to help me out, I would extremely appreciate it!!!

Here is a photo of it. I have a laser and Hogue Hand-all slip on rubber grip on it.


----------



## DanjaMOB

*hell yeah*

I found out how to change my striker spring to reduce my trigger pull. now i really can't wait to take it to the range. i can already tell a difference when dry firing. for anyone else who needs assistance disassembling the slide, i googled it and found this video. http://video.aol.com/video-detail/sigma-slide-disassembly/3938426024


----------



## johnincleveland

I've had my sw9ve for a few months now, it shots good but I don't like it for carry to big. Time to sell it. I bought a pt111, and like it alot better.


----------



## RoadRnnr69

I bought my SW40VE 2 weeks ago at Cabela's.
It was $299 with a $50 rebate and 2 extra mags.
That will give 4 mags and nice little bitone pistol for $249!!!
You can't beat that with a stick!!
I have about 400 rounds through it already and the trigger is either getting better or I am getting used to it. It has a lot heavier pull than my .40 M&P. The good part is that it makes me steadier and more accurate with my M&P.


----------



## Dsig1

I have had my S&W Sigma 40VE for about 9 months. I put 1,500 rounds through it but the trigger wasn't loosening up. I sent it out for a trigger job from Tom Novak of Novak's Handgunner Outlet in Latrobe PA. He did a great job and after about 500 rounds, my Sigma now pulls at about 7 lbs. compared to the 13 lbs. when I first bought it. Also, the feel is much more crisp. I'm now able to shoot 3" groups at 45 feet consistantly. I love the light weight and ergonomics. S&W is now selling these with a $50 rebate attached so they are $250 in the store and S&W is including a mail in coupon for 2 extra mags. The gun and 4 mags for $250 + $100 for the trigger job, still beats the price of the M&P, Glock or XD, with all of the features of those guns. I love my Sigma. May be going to get a 9mm for X-Mas.


----------



## Jaketips42

How did you get in touch with Tom Novak? Website?


----------



## RoadRnnr69

Novak's Handgunner Outlet
800 Ligonier St, Latrobe, PA 15650-1826, United States 
Phone: (724) 539-2774 


I found this by googling it.
His actual site is down for some reason.


----------



## Dsig1

*Novak's Handgunner Outlet*

I'll warn you straight off the Mr. Tom Novak is a master craftsman when it comes to handguns. He is also, a really good guy. That said, his business skills are a bit off. Tom doesn't always answer his phone and will sometimes allow his phone messages to pile up. His site www.novakshandgunneroutlet.com is currently down. The aforementioned phone number has been changed and the new number is 724-539-5530. If you can get through and make arrangements for Tom to do your work, you will not be disappointed. He added a trigger stop that reduces over travel as well. I'll add a picture later when I have some time.


----------



## Dsig1

Jaketips42

What are the mods to your SW9VE? Who did them? I'm looking for a set of adjustable 3 dot rear sights but can't really find what I want without a gunsmith having to do some machining.


----------



## Triple T

today I finally was able to shoot my S&W Sigma Model SW40VE Pistol - Allied Forces and had the great luck!, shot about 75 to 100rd in a row with no jams or miss fires, other then me needing to shoot is more since its my first semi-auto pistol and shoots much different from my dads Ruger Superblack Hawk 44mag, but it should be a great shooting pistol once I learn the gun more! I am very happy with my buy with the $50 Rebate and free two mags


----------



## Jaketips42

Dsig1 said:


> Jaketips42
> 
> What are the mods to your SW9VE? Who did them? I'm looking for a set of adjustable 3 dot rear sights but can't really find what I want without a gunsmith having to do some machining.


Polished feed ramp and barrel tip. Wolff Recoil spring (18#) and pin. There is a big difference when manually racking it after the polished feed ramp loading a round. So you could only imagine how much it's better when shooting. Not that you really notice 

I have also tried the reduced power Wolff striker spring. It made the trigger so much better. While still a long pull it was soo much easier to pull. It then got unreliable as it didn't fire some rounds due to light strikes. I put it back and was ok.

The trigger definitely got easier once you put a bunch of rounds though it.


----------



## Jaketips42

http://www.lymanproducts.com/store/page102.html

Adjustable sight - Not sure if it's for the old model though.


----------



## DanjaMOB

I put 125 rounds through my SW40VE today. It was the first trip to the range since I put in the Wolff striker spring. I was happy with the easier trigger pull and didn't have any misfires. Hopefully, it will stay that way. I am really happy with it and am looking to have night sights installed next.


----------



## rachilders

I have the 9mm and I've been very pleased with the gun since I got it last month. After about 250 rds through the pistol there have been no failures of any kind and the trigger is not bad at all once you get use to it. This particular gun has a matte blue/black finish and the sights were the typical 3 dot type addustable for windage. I worked the slide a bit to see how easy it was to use. It was smooth and didn't bind or hang up, then I broke the gun down for a look inside to check the fit and finish. Inside and out seem good with no obvious imperfections or tool marks.

My only real complaint was this particular gun came with two 10 round magazines vs. the 16 round mags that are available. The empty "test" case that came with the gun indicated the pistol had been made in the past year so I was a little surprised. We live in Texas and there is no mag/ammo restriction to worry about. Maybe that's why the dealer was offering it at such a reasonable price ($270). OTOH, it does have a nice little locking blade knife (3") from S&W as part of the deal. Luckily, with the S&W rebate I'll get not just $50 back but got two additional magazines of my choice. I selected two hi-caps and will save the 10 rounders for the range. As a heads up for anyone who has applied for the rebate S&W is offering on the Sigma and M&P, it took about four weeks for the two spare mags to arrive from S&W, but I'm still waiting for the $50 rebate check. The rebate form said it would take 6-8 weeks so it's still within the time limit.

Overall, I've been pretty impressed with the little pistol, ESPECIALLY for the price. I don't know if this pistol is typical of all new Sigma's, but I'd say that even without the rebate/extra magazine offer from S&W the Sigma would still be a good deal.

One final thing. Laserlyte makes an adapter for the SIGMA rail. It allows you to use lasers/lights made for Picatinny rails by mounting to the existing rail on the Sigma. I got one at Academy Sports for $10. Below is a link (couldn't get the image to download) to a photo of my Sigma with the adapter and laser attached.


----------



## Jaketips42

The one on ebay has been bought a lot from reding the seller's feedback. http://cgi.ebay.com/Laser-Sight-for...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118

You can't beat that for the price. No rail conversion crap.


----------



## Dsig1

Jaketips42 said:


> http://www.lymanproducts.com/store/page102.html
> 
> Adjustable sight - Not sure if it's for the old model though.


These are for the old model. They will not fit the VE's.


----------



## rachilders

I checked out the eBay mounts/lasers earlier and they're OK. However, the mount alone was $50+ (with the price of shipping), only accepts one kind of laser and you have to provide the laser/light if you don't buy one with the mount... at extra cost. For the price of $10, I got a mount that allowed me to use the laser/light/combo of my choice and with my Lasermax mini installed (see the photo in my previous post), it STILL has a lower profile than the mount alone offered at eBay.

Besides, I'm not too happy with eBay's open anti gun stance and though I was one of their first members over 10 years ago, I now give them as little of my business as I can. I buy from eBay *ONLY* if I can't find the item I want elsewhere, and then I must really have a need for for it. 
:smt076


----------



## Jaketips42

http://www.opticsplanet.net/trijicon-sa21-sigma-9mm-3-dot-front-rear-night-sight-set.html

Shows a little adjustment...


----------



## Guest

i just bought 1 used today and went out looking for some handgun forums.. this was like the first result on google. i was very pleased to see this thread

i like my sigma .40 but i dont know shit about guns (yet). it seems pretty accurate and durable, its comfortable

here it is! it came with a rubber thing around the grip


----------



## DanjaMOB

Jaketips42 said:


> The one on ebay has been bought a lot from reding the seller's feedback. http://cgi.ebay.com/Laser-Sight-for...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118
> 
> You can't beat that for the price. No rail conversion crap.


I bought this one a while back. Works good too. It's on my gun in my avatar pic although it is a small pic so you can't see much detail. The guy fabs the laser housing to fit the rail without adapters and has several detailed photos of it installed on the Sigma if you message him and request them.


----------



## Jaketips42

MindControl66 said:


> i just bought 1 used today and went out looking for some handgun forums.. this was like the first result on google. i was very pleased to see this thread
> 
> i like my sigma .40 but i dont know shit about guns (yet). it seems pretty accurate and durable, its comfortable
> 
> here it is! it came with a rubber thing around the grip


That's the houge universal grip. I believe it's the #17000. Nice grip for the sigma.


----------



## Maximo

First off, welcome aboard. You will find the Sigma to be a reliable gun with good enough accuracy to get the job done. I have even seen a few shooting matches won with them. You will read a lot about the heavy trigger pull, it has never bothered me but some seem to have some trouble with it. All in all a good all around choice. Mine stays in a flat pistol box along in a Safariland paddle holster, lock back knife, spare mag, and a some cash that goes in the car whenever we leave town. I have used mine as a project gun several times and have basically treated it like garbage but it keeps on ticking, it has never failed in any way.
So take it out, shoot the hell out of it and enjoy.



MindControl66 said:


> i just bought 1 used today and went out looking for some handgun forums.. this was like the first result on google. i was very pleased to see this thread
> 
> i like my sigma .40 but i dont know shit about guns (yet). it seems pretty accurate and durable, its comfortable
> 
> here it is! it came with a rubber thing around the grip


----------



## shooterinohio

*high points*



kenjihara said:


> A Sigma can be had for $300, right? I mean, what else are you going to get for that much? I'd rather have a Sigma than two Hi-Points.
> 
> Of course there aren't kabooms in Sigmas like there are in Glocks... there are just way more Glocks out there. It's said that most kabooms are due to creative ammo manufacturing, ie using wrong powders, beat-up brass, etc.


I would be afraid to own Hi-Points


----------



## larry134

i have 9ve got spring and rod from wolf made big difference.can shot 4in groups 7 10 yards for personal def up close its great owe many sw this gun not favorite but can shoot if you use tip end of finger on trigger.empties 17 mag real QUICK.


----------



## JRI

I purchased my 9ve a couple days ago,and have put about 100 rounds thru it between my wife,12yr old son and I.

Thus far no FTF or FTE at all,although the trigger takes a little to get used to,we really like it,and it is plenty accurate to boot.

It is very easy to strip and clean!

I consider it a great pistol and no complaints about it what so ever.:smt1099


----------



## Dsig1

Good deal. I think it's an absolute steal for $250 and 4 mags. I love my 40VE. My advice is to go find a good gunsmith and have the trigger lightened to about 6lbs. usually for less than $100. It makes a world of difference. I recently took mine to a gun shop where a guy was pushing a glock on me. I showed him my Sigma and he laughed until I unloaded it, handed it to him and he pulled the trigger. "Damn, that's smooth, and light" was his reply. Definitely changed his attitude. We then took out a brand new Sigma and did the same. Boy is that trigger tough to like. I almost forgot what it was like. Anyway, for my 2 cents, go get a trigger job and enjoy your Sigma all the more.


----------



## JRI

Dsig1 said:


> Good deal. I think it's an absolute steal for $250 and 4 mags. I love my 40VE. My advice is to go find a good gunsmith and have the trigger lightened to about 6lbs. usually for less than $100. It makes a world of difference. I recently took mine to a gun shop where a guy was pushing a glock on me. I showed him my Sigma and he laughed until I unloaded it, handed it to him and he pulled the trigger. "Damn, that's smooth, and light" was his reply. Definitely changed his attitude. We then took out a brand new Sigma and did the same. Boy is that trigger tough to like. I almost forgot what it was like. Anyway, for my 2 cents, go get a trigger job and enjoy your Sigma all the more.


Thanks a million!
I will consider having a trigger job done on it,as it is a very nice pistol.
Yes,the price is excellent especially when you get a $50.00 rebate and 2 more magazines! What more could you ask for!

I was really shocked at the price..$299.00 +tax! Especially after I had just purchased a new S&W 610 6.5" revolver ($799.00 +tax) the week before!

Jeff


----------



## Dsig1

Also, with the light weight of the gun and the slick plastic grips, I invested in a Houge overwrap for the grip. It will help control the gun a lot better for a $9 investment. One thing to warn you about, be prepared to hang onto it for a long time. The resale value is $100 if you try to trade it in.


----------



## JRI

Thanks,yes the over wrap grip would be helpful to my wife because her hands are small,and she was having a few problems with it moving in her hands during firing.

Thanks also for the heads up on resale value,but I like the 9ve way too much to even think about getting rid of it,and also,there is no way I could replace with another pistol considering what I paid for it PLUS the $50.00 rebate and 2 free magazines!

BTW,about how long did it take for you to receive your rebate and magazines? I mailed mine in yesterday.


----------



## Dsig1

JRI said:


> BTW,about how long did it take for you to receive your rebate and magazines? I mailed mine in yesterday.


Not long at all. I bought my .40 a year ago so I didn't get the rebate but a local dealer was selling his inventory out for $279. The 2 free mag deal was in place and it took about 3 weeks to get them. Most forums have had people receiving the mags and rebates between 2 and 4 weeks.

Pics of my .40VE. You can see the trigger stop screw protruding from the back of the trigger. Overall 35% reduction in trigger travel with the trigger job. Reset is short and crisp.


----------



## JRI

Your 40VE looks great! Who did the trigger job for you?

I like the trigger stop screw there,like you said it really would help with the pull.
I can't complain about the trigger pull overall,because once I set it in my mind that it was different,I got along fine with it.
I think part of my problem is that I have never fired a pistol or revolver double action,I always cocked the trigger and then fired.
I will have to post a few pictures of my 9VE,the frame on mine is kind of a brownish olive color.

I am also going to order a Wolff recoil spring guide to replace the plastic one,I would hate to have the plastic one break at the start of a range visit and put me out of commission LOL!

Like I said before,I am REALLY happy with my Sigma.


----------



## Dsig1

JRI said:


> Your 40VE looks great! Who did the trigger job for you?


My trigger job was done by Tom Novak of Novak's Handgunner Outlet.

I'll warn you straight off the Mr. Tom Novak is a master craftsman when it comes to handguns. He is also, a really good guy. That said, his business skills are a bit off. Tom doesn't always answer his phone and will sometimes allow his phone messages to pile up so the message area is full. His site www.novakshandgunneroutlet.com is currently down. His phone number has been changed and the new number is 724-539-5530. If you can get through and make arrangements for Tom to do your work, you will not be disappointed.

With the popularity of this gun due to brand name, low entry cost, and poor trigger, more and more smiths are learning to effectively work on them so I'd say to ask around and you should be able to find someone local to do the work.


----------



## JRI

Good deal!
Thanks! Years ago,I had Wayne Novak work on my Colt 1911 but I don't know if Wayne is still doing business,haven't looked him up on the internet yet.

I would really like to see what a good gunsmith could do on the trigger of my Sigma,if it shoots this good now,I couldn't imagine how much nicer it would shoot afterwords.

Thanks again for all the advice and help!


----------



## Dsig1

You may also want to invest in some snap caps and dry fire the heck out of your 9VE. The trigger should naturally loosen up a bit on its own.


----------



## JRI

The snap caps,Hogue wrap around grip,and Wolff recoil spring guide have been ordered.

I did do a search and Wayne Novak is still in business,I am going to contact him tomorrow about a trigger job and hopefully get one scheduled and run it down to him (Parkersburg,WV is only a 1hr 20min drive from here).


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I don't have one anymore but had a 40VE for years. I only got rid of it because I had a few other 40's and had someone make me a great offer on it. 

The triggers are a bit rough but they can be worked on. I got mine to about 5.5-6 lb with some polishing and a Wolff Spring that I tool a few more coils off. It shot fantastic. I shoot wit the guy that has my old one and he just loves it. For the money I don't think I ever had a better pistol.

A lot of people will down the Sigma for a few reasons but I think of they were to get hold of one with a thousand rounds through it (trigger will get a little better over time) might change their mind. Glock people usually wont like them for obvious reasons:mrgreen:

Those of you that have one..Enjoy them..you have a pretty good gun there:smt023

You can dry fire a sigma. in fact they tell you to in the manual. Snap caps can't hurt but the book don't say you need them.

S&W has great customer support too. Some of the best


----------



## Dsig1

JRI said:


> The snap caps,Hogue wrap around grip,and Wolff recoil spring guide have been ordered.
> 
> I did do a search and Wayne Novak is still in business,I am going to contact him tomorrow about a trigger job and hopefully get one scheduled and run it down to him (Parkersburg,WV is only a 1hr 20min drive from here).


Tom Novak was located just outside of Pittsburgh which wouldn't be far either. Let me know the results from your conversation with Wayne.


----------



## JRI

Will do,Wayne will charge $125.00 for a trigger job.
Pittsburg is about 2hrs away,we have relatives there as well.

I really appreciate your helpful advice...thanks!


----------



## JRI

DevilsJohnson said:


> I don't have one anymore but had a 40VE for years. I only got rid of it because I had a few other 40's and had someone make me a great offer on it.
> 
> The triggers are a bit rough but they can be worked on. I got mine to about 5.5-6 lb with some polishing and a Wolff Spring that I tool a few more coils off. It shot fantastic. I shoot wit the guy that has my old one and he just loves it. For the money I don't think I ever had a better pistol.
> 
> A lot of people will down the Sigma for a few reasons but I think of they were to get hold of one with a thousand rounds through it (trigger will get a little better over time) might change their mind. Glock people usually wont like them for obvious reasons:mrgreen:
> 
> Those of you that have one..Enjoy them..you have a pretty good gun there:smt023
> 
> You can dry fire a sigma. in fact they tell you to in the manual. Snap caps can't hurt but the book don't say you need them.
> 
> S&W has great customer support too. Some of the best


I really love my Sigma,9VE.
To me,the trigger is a very minor issue,the pistol is excellent,and it is an excellent value!

I had a Glock 17 at one time,but I think the Sigma is better,it fits in my hand alot better and is very comfortable to shoot.
My wife and 12yr old son love shooting it also,I have been having a terrible time getting it away from them once they start shooting it! LOL!
I would recommend the Sigma series to anyone.:smt033


----------



## vburke

New black 9ve with 3.5# Wolff stricker spring. Great gun for the price and 4 mags!


----------



## Dsig1

vburke said:


> New black 9ve with 3.5# Wolff stricker spring. Great gun for the price and 4 mags!


You guys keep this up and it's going to make me go out and get the 9mm to go with my .40.


----------



## Tripp Doogan

*Dumb post maybe but oh well...*

I havent shot my Sigma yet, just got it last week. But I've been trying to disassemble it and I cant get it past pushing it about half an inch forward, to where the recoil is shown a little on the bottom. It just stops there. Never tried to disassemble one before. So how do you professionals do it?

Serious and helpful feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Dsig1

Try this.

1. Make very sure the gun is unloaded.
2. Pull the trigger
3. While pulling back on the slide about 1/2 inch, pull down the both sides of the takedown lever located above the trigger (you'll need your fingernails for this)
4. Push the slide forward off of the guide.

The point you got to was fine. Just pull the trigger and it will come right off.


----------



## Tripp Doogan

Dsig1 said:


> Try this.
> 
> 1. Make very sure the gun is unloaded.
> 2. Pull the trigger
> 3. While pulling back on the slide about 1/2 inch, pull down the both sides of the takedown lever located above the trigger (you'll need your fingernails for this)
> 4. Push the slide forward off of the guide.
> 
> The point you got to was fine. Just pull the trigger and it will come right off.


Thanks man.
I pulled the trigger that time, it slid right off. Kind of a weird takedown, but once you got the technique it's simple enough.

Half composite, half stainless. It's a pretty lil thing. I love this gun! Can't wait to hit the range.


----------



## JRI

Sorry I have been away for a couple days,I have been shoveling snow..12 inches worth!

Well,today I took the plunge again,since I love my 9VE so much,I purchased a 40GVE today but due to the snow,I haven't fired it yet.
I got it in the same color as my 9VE,with an olive drab frame,now I will have to pay attention that I don't get them mixed up! LOL!.

According to the gunshop,the rebates and excellent price will end in April....now if Smith & Wesson would come out with a .45 ACP Sigma!.


----------



## Dsig1

Have fun with it.


----------



## JRI

Thanks! You better believe I will as soon as all this snow melts!
I can't wait to shoot it,I hope it shoots as well as my 9VE...I am positive that it will though.


----------



## Dsig1

JRI said:


> Thanks! You better believe I will as soon as all this snow melts!
> I can't wait to shoot it,I hope it shoots as well as my 9VE...I am positive that it will though.


Be prepared for a bit more recoil and muzzle flip than your 9mm. You may also experience hand fatigue earlier in your range session. You may want to plan on 150 rounds or fewer.


----------



## Nozoki

There's a local shop selling this gun for $360 before the rebate. I live in central Virginia and don't have the time to travel to Richmond or elsewhere to shop around. Is $310 too much to pay for one of these?


----------



## Dsig1

Nozoki said:


> There's a local shop selling this gun for $360 before the rebate. I live in central Virginia and don't have the time to travel to Richmond or elsewhere to shop around. Is $310 too much to pay for one of these?


I think that's high. Try to negotiate down. Offer $325. If you have a local FFL that's willing to do a transfer from the internet for you, you can find thes on Gunbroker.com for $298 before rebate. The only extra you will pay is the $25 for shipping and $10 max for a check certification or credit card price (may only be optional). 
you'd be looking at a price of $283 after rebate. A savings of $27 for arranging some logistics and waiting an extra week. That's two boxes of ammo. Your choice. Be aware that this gun will have little trade in value in the future so plan on keeping it. I still think it's a steal at $310 and 4 mags.


----------



## Nozoki

Dsig1 said:


> I think that's high. Try to negotiate down. Offer $325. If you have a local FFL that's willing to do a transfer from the internet for you, you can find thes on Gunbroker.com for $298 before rebate. The only extra you will pay is the $25 for shipping and $10 max for a check certification or credit card price (may only be optional).
> you'd be looking at a price of $283 after rebate. A savings of $27 for arranging some logistics and waiting an extra week. That's two boxes of ammo. Your choice. Be aware that this gun will have little trade in value in the future so plan on keeping it. I still think it's a steal at $310 and 4 mags.


Thanks. Both shops around here charge $50 to do a transfer, so that wouldn't save me any money. And going to a gun show would cost me about that much in gas and tickets. And I probably would keep it forever, or until my daughter is old enough to inherit it. My budget is pretty tight so I'm looking to get a decent gun for a decent price.


----------



## Dsig1

Nozoki said:


> Thanks. Both shops around here charge $50 to do a transfer, so that wouldn't save me any money. And going to a gun show would cost me about that much in gas and tickets. And I probably would keep it forever, or until my daughter is old enough to inherit it. My budget is pretty tight so I'm looking to get a decent gun for a decent price.


With all of that being considered, it is a pretty good deal. The other option in this price range is a Bersa 380 which I own and my wife loves. It is her carry gun.


----------



## Patient_Zero

I paid $350 for mine, slightly less than sticker. It was a bit hard to find in San Diego though. I _could_ have gotten it cheaper (technically) on line, but like Nozoki said, transfer fees add up. Besides, if I buy local, I know I'm supporting my local shop. Give them first shot before you transfer. Speaking of transfers, when I went into the shop to pay for mine, there was a woman yelling at the owner because they were charging her transfer fees. According to her logic, they weren't "doing anything" but recieving the gun. And she's absolutely right. They don't do anything on a transfer...

unless you count all the transfer paperwork, background check, HSC, registration, and all the hoops CA requires them to do. The moral of the story; be nice to the people transferring your gun. The only thing they get out of it is the few bucks for paperwork. Somebody else gets the money for the gun.

Side note, everytime someone complains about the trigger on my Sigma, I like to remind them that the average DAO pull is around 10 to 12lbs. My Sigma breaks at 9.75 out of the box.


----------



## Nozoki

Well, I picked one up yesterday. Haven't had time to shoot it yet, but hopefully soon I can get outside and put a few rounds through her.


----------



## cruzthepug

Hi, I just purchased a SW40VE yesterday. Took it to the range today and shot 100 rounds, a guy I work with is a member of a local shooting club and today was his day to be Rangemaster. This is my first handgun and was quite please with the first time results. Not having anything to compare to the trigger issue I cannot comment on because I have nothing to compare to but with all the comments about it being stiff it couldn't hurt if it was a bit softer.

It's probably just me but it did seem like it was shooting a bit low and to the right @ 10yds. I could compensate a bit by aiming a little high left and hit black, but I think some of it is just me. If I do need to adjust the sights what is the best way?

I purchased the Sigma for the price point to use for home protection but I had a pretty fun time at the range, this might be somthing that turns in more than closet item.

Steve


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I'm not sure about how to adjust the sights, but put in some more range time to make sure it's you, or shoot from a rest. Then you would know for sure. Have fun with it!  The price on these guns is hard to ignore.

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1

cruzthepug said:


> It's probably just me but it did seem like it was shooting a bit low and to the right @ 10yds. I could compensate a bit by aiming a little high left and hit black, but I think some of it is just me. If I do need to adjust the sights what is the best way?
> 
> I purchased the Sigma for the price point to use for home protection but I had a pretty fun time at the range, this might be somthing that turns in more than closet item.
> Steve


Keep on working with it. I shot low and a bit left at the beginning as well. It is definitely a result of the trigger but no big deal. Keep practicing with it. The long, hard pull will not so much pull you off target as it makes you anticipate the shot so you wind up pushing down in anticipation of recoil causing a low shot. Concentrate on holding steady all the way through trigger break. I also place my sight picture at dead center instead of 6 O'Clock. Dry fire the heck out of it with a snap cap. You will soon be dead on with it. You're right, this is not a closet gun. It loves to be shot.


----------



## cruzthepug

Dsig1 said:


> Keep on working with it. I shot low and a bit left at the beginning as well. It is definitely a result of the trigger but no big deal. Keep practicing with it. The long, hard pull will not so much pull you off target as it makes you anticipate the shot so you wind up pushing down in anticipation of recoil causing a low shot. Concentrate on holding steady all the way through trigger break. I also place my sight picture at dead center instead of 6 O'Clock. Dry fire the heck out of it with a snap cap. You will soon be dead on with it. You're right, this is not a closet gun. It loves to be shot.


I fired another hundred rounds today. I seemed to be hitting low and left today. I do believe that it's me and getting used to the trigger. Sometimes when I was aiming high to compensate I would have one hit right where I was aimed. I guess I had just relaxed enough to squeeze off a smooth shot. I ordered on snap caps and will keep working the trigger.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Patient_Zero

I was sitting on the thinking chair earlier today when I was struk by the most amusing thing. 

The Sigma was originally a Glock clone. In fact, it was so close to being a Glock, Smith & Wesson was sued for infringement.

A large number of people complain about what a POS the Sigma is.

A majority of the people who gripe about the Sigma follow up their complaints with "Save up the $ and get a Glock."

Am I the only one who sees the humor in this? If the piece of crap Sigma is that much like the beloved Glock...


----------



## Dsig1

Patient_Zero said:


> I was sitting on the thinking chair earlier today when I was struk by the most amusing thing.
> 
> The Sigma was originally a Glock clone. In fact, it was so close to being a Glock, Smith & Wesson was sued for infringement.
> 
> A large number of people complain about what a POS the Sigma is.
> 
> A majority of the people who gripe about the Sigma follow up their complaints with "Save up the $ and get a Glock."
> 
> Am I the only one who sees the humor in this? If the piece of crap Sigma is that much like the beloved Glock...


No irony lost on me. However, the Glock lovers are able to point to their buttery triggers and snicker a bit until you tell them you got a trigger job done on your Sigma and still have $150 left over to buy ammo.:smt033


----------



## kcdano

I sold mine i couldn't stand the trigger.


----------



## XxYJ85xX

Just picked my Sigma 9mm (SW9VE) up...Caught it on sale for $279 (after rebate w/ 2 more extra free mags, 4 total) out here in Los Angeles. Very happy with it, the size is nice and it feels good with the rubber grip sleeve on there, and to me it looks and feels better than a glock (9mm). :smt023 The trigger dont really bug me at all it'll wear down after i take it to the range a few times, how many rounds does it take to break this bad boy in? about a 1000 or so?


----------



## Dsig1

XxYJ85xX said:


> J how many rounds does it take to break this bad boy in? about a 1000 or so?


I would say there is essentially no break in period for these guns. Mine was fine out of the box. I've poured every type of cheap ammo through it with various SD hollow points mixed in and it has never failed. Dry fire it so you are used to the pull. The grip wrap will help as well. If you limp wrist it, it will stovepipe on you a bit. I've had that happen when single handing it without a locked wrist. Other than that, it will just plain do work.


----------



## Nozoki

Well, I finally got to fire it. Bought my S&W 9mm Sigma last weekend and took it to a friend's place today to fire a few rounds out in the boonies.

First, the trigger. I didn't notice the trigger pull at all. Maybe I'm too uneducated in the way of the gun to notice things like that yet. My only other gun is a S&W 22, so I don't have another to compare it to. However, for me it fired just like I expected any gun to. And I can tell you right now, if I was using it in self defense I would NEVER be able to complain about the trigger being too stiff or rough. If I was trying to hit a dime from 10 yards, I might care. I didn't buy it for target practice. But it did hit inside a 12" x 12" area at 15-20 feet everytime I aimed at it, so that passes in my book.

Next, I can tell you that I put 4 magazines of ammo through it (64 rounds of WWB) without a single issue. Hopefully that will continue to be the case for all future trips to the range, and especially true if needed in an emergency. But it worked fine today.

My buddy is now considering the same pistol as his first. He has been reading up on all the hate towards this gun and now that he's had the chance to see it and fire it, he likes it. Especially for the price.

Then again, maybe it will fall apart next time I shoot with it.


----------



## Dsig1

Nozoki said:


> Well, I finally got to fire it. Bought my S&W 9mm Sigma last weekend and took it to a friend's place today to fire a few rounds out in the boonies.
> 
> My buddy is now considering the same pistol as his first. He has been reading up on all the hate towards this gun and now that he's had the chance to see it and fire it, he likes it. Especially for the price.
> 
> Then again, maybe it will fall apart next time I shoot with it.


Trust me, it won't fall apart next time and you'll like it even better.

I had one of those range moments yesterday with my Sigma. I was at my outdoor range and just took down my targets as someone else was coming up to shoot. He was a Glock guy and didn't say a word about my Sigma laying on the table. I noticed I had two shells left in the box and the guy asked if I wanted to go hang another target to shoot them. I said no, I'll just shoot them off at what's there. Well, there was a clothespin still on the wire to hang targets and I took aim and hit it at 25 yards with the first shot. (Since I generally group at 5" -6" at 25 yards this was a definite 1 in a million shot but at the right time.) After that I just shot the second one off. At that point, I wound up staying for another 15 minutes talking about my Sigma.:buttkick:


----------



## Roadtrash

OK...add me to the Sigma owners group! 

Just got a 9ve, all black. Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet....still looking for a range that's not too far from my house. Plus I am working lots of overtime lately....hopefully, if the OT continues, I may just get the 40GVE before the rebate runs out.


----------



## Nozoki

I used mine to pass the NRA First Steps class a few days ago. Grouped my shots nicely at 10 yards. I think I'm really going to like this gun.


----------



## 40calmania77

I have the same gun, Sigma GVE. Had the same thought, get the black but fell in love wih the green. No shots out it yet but I'll will get to the range asap to put down my smackdown to see if it will hold up. I love the feel of it in my hand... I'm new here, I cant find the upload image tag...


----------



## Dsig1

40calmania77 said:


> I have the same gun, Sigma GVE. Had the same thought, get the black but fell in love wih the green. No shots out it yet but I'll will get to the range asap to put down my smackdown to see if it will hold up. I love the feel of it in my hand... I'm new here, I cant find the upload image tag...


The image upload tag is the only colored button choice above the text box when you type your reply. The forum is a bit picky on file size.


----------



## chuwee81

*Range report*

This is my first handgun ever, been shooting a 10/22 mostly. last time i held a handgun was with my pastor and it was about 4 years ago. So i began at the beginner's range = 7 yards. Just want to make sure the pistol is ok, and basically working on my grip, stance, handgun safety, etc, etc.

I shot WWB from wally world, $18.00 per 100 rds, got 3 boxes. I shot 11 mags - 165 rds - all fed through with no problem. factory sights are pretty much dialed in, missed/ stray shots are of shooter's error. So here's the results:


















There are about 6 shots that's out of the silhouette, that makes it about 3.6% of missed shots.
comments: 
* low/ stray shots were because of jerking the trigger in anticipating recoil i guess.
* The heart area (10 shots) was from 1 handed shooting, purely accidental as i was aiming for the center X 
* The trigger wasn't that bad - i dry fired it for 2 days ! and during that time, i practiced the grip and aim.
Weapon of Choice:
















the grip tape on the left hand side above the trigger is a guide for my left thumb so i know where it should come in contact with the gun.

Wife called during session asking how's the gun (we bought it for HD training) and i told her it was great, shoots where i aimed at and she was very pleased with it. I told her for $200 bux new(after rebate), it was worth every penny.


----------



## Dsig1

Nice shooting, you got him. Good to see another happy Sigma owner.


----------



## MrSigmaDOT40

New Guy here. Just picked up my 40VE last week. It takes some skill to shoot straight but I love the thing. I was strapped for cash and it was the only option but perfect. I hope they keep them cheap for all the struggling people that need some good firepower. I noticed a few other Sigma's in this thread with Hogue Grips on but to me they looked like they were on Upside down. Maybe I'm just tripping but I thought the way mine was is correct. Here is a couple of pics of it and my first time with it at the range(20ft).


----------



## Dsig1

Hey MrSigmaDOT40,

That's a fine gun. If you find the overwrap moving during lengthy range sessions (I did), remove it, put some 2 sided golf grip tape on your grip, add solvent and reapply the overwrap just like re-gripping a golf club. This is my latest mod to my Sigma and it works great.

Enjoy shooting it.


----------



## MrSigmaDOT40

Dsig1 said:


> Hey MrSigmaDOT40,
> 
> That's a fine gun. If you find the overwrap moving during lengthy range sessions (I did), remove it, put some 2 sided golf grip tape on your grip, add solvent and reapply the overwrap just like re-gripping a golf club. This is my latest mod to my Sigma and it works great.
> 
> Enjoy shooting it.


It's been solid so far but thanks for the tip!:smt023


----------



## IndianaJones

Shipwreck said:


> I'd rather have either a Bersa or a Stoeger Cougar - or a Ruger P95 over a Sigma. Just me... All in the same price range. U don't have to get a Hi Point


And over those, Id rather have a Steyr. But glad im a XD owner.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

New Sw 40ve owner I trade my tank Ruger 9mm for a bigger hammer. The trigger on mine feels great but it is used.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Wow the Sigma 40 bucks!


----------



## Cub J3

*New Sigma SW40VE. Best Ammo?*

Just bought a new Sigma .40 VE yesterday. My first firearm of any sort. I had been looking at the Springfield XD .40, but alas they are illegal in Massachusetts. Found the Sigma has a very similar look to the XD which I like. The guy who sold it to me claimed that S&W was sued by Springfield (or was it Glock?) for copyright infringement as it is essentially the the same gun. Will clean it tomorrow and take it to the range for it's debut. Good to see there are so many happy Sigma owners out there. Makes me feel like I made a good choice. Paid $350 which looks a little high compared to some of the quotes Iv'e read about in this forum. Oh well. Still saved a Franklin over the XD, although I would have preferred some of the safety options offered on the Springfield XD model.

What would any of you recommend as a good reliable clean ammo for this gun?


----------



## DanjaMOB

Cub J3 said:


> What would any of you recommend as a good reliable clean ammo for this gun?


I have shot nothing but Winchester with my Sigma. It's fairly inexpensive but definitely not the cheapest ammo out there. After a couple hundred rounds, it takes little time or effort to clean.


----------



## Cub J3

*Thanks*

Cool. I bought a box of Winchester 165 grain when I purchased the gun. Looks like I got a good ammo despite myself. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## unpecador

Cub J3 said:


> What would any of you recommend as a good reliable clean ammo for this gun?


Any ammo that functions properly with your gun is good, you may have to experiment with different brands to determine that. I prefer Speer Lawman for range, and Gold Dot for SD but there are others that function just as well with my guns.


----------



## Dsig1

I really haven't had any ammo problems with my Sigma. I now have over 4K rounds through it and am shooting lead nose 180 gr. reloads through it with no problems.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I USE LAWMAN FOR PRATICE AND WWB Personal Defense rounds for carry.


----------



## revolvers&w

*Sw9ve*

Shooting mine regularly for nearly 2 years, no problems as of yet.


----------



## Bob D

I got mine a couple years ago. No problems yet. Great pistolo for the price and even more. Bob


----------



## DevilsJohnson

They're pretty good guns. They say you can't get things for them but a lot of Glock stuff will go right in. You can also work on those triggers and I fired thousands of rounds after the work. I am trying to get mine back actually. I sold it in a I want to trim my guns down thing and now I miss it. I may just get another one but I really got to liking the one I had..heh


----------



## IndyRob

I just received my Indiana PPL and My Father in Law bought two 40VE's, one for him, one for me. Between the two of us, we've put close to 800 rounds thru each pistol witout a problem. We shoot WWB and I load Federal Premium Tactical 180 grain for protection.

This is the first pistol I've actually owned, the first pistol I've shot since 92 and out of the box the first time I shot it, I would have qualified "expert" on the Indiana State Police qualification course.

Needless to say we're both very happy with the Sigma's. We each got 4 14round mags along with the pistol for around $355 after taxes.


----------



## funkypunk97

After reading all the good stuff here about the Sigma I'm thinking about getting one now.....

I was just about sold on the Taurus Millennium Pro .40 but the Sigma looks nice too and I'm still feeling the 9mm would be the best way to go....


----------



## prophet186

*New here*

Hey guys. I've been looking at the sw40ve for a year or two now and finally had some extra cash so I ordered it today from buds. I read over the forum and it definately made me think I was making the right decision. Thanks for the input. I can't wait to pick it up (hopefully monday or tuesday) while I'm on vacation from work so I can spend some quality time and get aquainted with it. I plan on using it for carry. Can anyone recommend an IWB holster for? I've already ordered a fobus paddle for the hip but I need a recommendation on a concealment holster. Thanks again guys.


----------



## funkypunk97

So far 200 rounds through my SW9VE and zero defects...... 

I've been shooting cheap 115gr ammo by Remington and American Eagle for a few boxes now and not a hiccup.....

So far I'm happy I went with it.:smt082


----------



## agony691

*sigma*

Hey guys new to the forum< I own a sigma ve. I love it after i did away with the eight pound trigger pull, and the mile long pull. But I have more than 8000 rounds in mine. Granted I work at a range and shoot every day, But Its my every day carry. I love it never had a malfunction of any kind. I guess that's what you get when you copy a proven gun... G..L..O..C..K... Chew on that a little. great gun


----------



## bompa

Agony just what did you do to the trigger on your Sigma ??


----------



## TheReaper

agony691 said:


> Hey guys new to the forum< I own a sigma ve. I love it after i did away with the eight pound trigger pull, and the mile long pull. But I have more than 8000 rounds in mine. Granted I work at a range and shoot every day, But Its my every day carry. I love it never had a malfunction of any kind. I guess that's what you get when you copy a proven gun... G..L..O..C..K... Chew on that a little. great gun


The Sigma is much cheaper and just as reliable as the G..L..O..C..K.


----------



## Guest

*Add one more...*

I have a SW9VE and don't have anything to add to the discussion other than to say you can add one more very satisfied owner to the list!

The only problem now is finding the bullets!

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## Bigpoppy

I got my Sigma 40VE back in May "08". I have only put about 200-300rds thru it. It has performed flawlessly. I keep it stoked with Hornady XTP 155gr. JHP. After every shooting session I keep the bore clean with Outers Foaming bore cleaner and Synthetec Safe Gunscrubber. I use RemOil on the outside metal framing and Militec1 on slide rails.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

bompa said:


> Agony just what did you do to the trigger on your Sigma ??


You can replace the striker spring with a Wolff Spring and get a little off the trigger. I did that with one of mine. Actually took a few coils off the new spring as well but I wouldn't recommend that to anyone. It worked great but when you get in there and start cutting on a spring you can't undo it. so it's usually just better to replace the spring. It's really easy and inexpensive to do.

Do that and a bunch of dry firing/practicing with it and the pull will get better and better. The Wolff spring will reduce by about 1.5-2.25 lb with no modification.


----------



## bompa

Called Wolff,the spring people,today to order a couple of springs and asked if the reduced striker spring for the M&P would work in the Sigma..
Was told yes so I ordered one..It is a bit heaver than the Sigma spring,that one gave me light strikes..Hope it will reduce the trigger pull a bit without the light strikes but one must wonder if the problem was high primers because they went bang in a different gun..I am running the light spring in the M&P and have no problems but would like to change the trigger return spring to see if that would help also..Wonder if the same spring change would help in the Sigma ..Got to find someone to do the spring swap,getting too fumble fingered to try myself..Getting old is no fun !!!


----------



## slugbug

I purchased my SW40VE about 2 years ago from Cheaper Than Dirt in Fort Worth, Tx for a little under $300.00. The salesman told my wife and I that they were from the police dept. and that they had switched to a different brand for carry. If this is so, being used I have no idea how many rounds were fired w/ this gun. I find it hard to beleave that what the salesman said was true because I got it w/ the case and paperwork along w/ the factory test fire casing in a small envelope. I have put about 500 FLAWLESS rounds thru this gun and the only problem I did have was when I tried to purposely limp wrist and it did not function properly. After that one test I have been very happy to own this piece. I love to hear all the bashing this gun gets from hear-say. I know a lot of people have had their share of problems but I have not......yet.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I am waiting on getting my back from S&W I sent it in for a Tigger job since my broke at nearly 10 pounds. I should have it back Monday or Tuesday at no cost to me. If your not happy with your Sigma trgger call 
Frank Smith at 1-325-885-2700 He is in Texas and Is a S&W warrenty Gun Smith . I got my info about him from the S&W Froum. Under S&W-Smithing Free Trigger work on Sigmas. :smt1099


----------



## TheReaper

Deltaboy1984 said:


> I am waiting on getting my back from S&W I sent it in for a Tigger job since my broke at nearly 10 pounds. I should have it back Monday or Tuesday at no cost to me. If your not happy with your Sigma trgger call
> Frank Smith at 1-325-885-2700 He is in Texas and Is a S&W warrenty Gun Smith . I got my info about him from the S&W Froum. Under S&W-Smithing Free Trigger work on Sigmas. :smt1099


Let us know how it feels when you get back. I may have to give Frank a call.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'd like ot know what they do and what # it breaks at when you get it back. Please be sure to post the results


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Boys she breaks now at 5 1/2 :smt023 

As I told the man on the phone I expect a S&W trigger to feel like one.


----------



## ZO6Vettever

Deltaboy1984 said:


> Boys she breaks now at 5 1/2 :smt023
> 
> As I told the man on the phone I expect a S&W trigger to feel like one.


I sent mine back to the factory and the pull is still long and hard but much smoother with a predictable break and no more of the "when in the hell is it going to go bang".


----------



## bfschoff31

Can someone please take the slide off thier Sigma and take a picture from the top of the firearm, concentrating on the slide release? I took it to the range again last night, and it's still jamming. If i could get a comparison picture, I'm pretty sure i know what's wrong. I cant seem to find a picture like this on the web. Thanks! Brad!


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I went to the range over spring break and it shot a lot better at 25 yards. :smt1099


----------



## alex092957

*Sigma 9VE 9mm*

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8421


----------



## Deltaboy1984

The Range report is that is breaking at 5 and 1/2 pounds and it is shooting alot better. :smt033


----------



## JWink

I just bought a SW9VE off of a buddy of mine and last night after I got done shooting it I took it apart to clean it.

After I got it put back together I put some snap caps in it and now when I pull the slide back it makes a clicking sound that sounds like plastic hitting plastic. 

A different sound than I remember it making before.

The trigger moves back a little when I do that too.

Now im sure ill end up looking like a fool for asking this but, is that normal?

I didn't think it did that before but maybe i just wasn't paying enough attention.

Don't burn me to bad.


----------



## FatRotty

*.357sig*

Got it a few months back


----------



## johnos64

*5-1/2 lb spring*

I know of the Wolff Striker Spring S&W Sigma 3-1/2 lb Reduced Power but is there a 5-1/2 lb spring. I think the 3-1/2 lb will be to light and not very safe. If you guys have any info I would appreciate it.


----------



## FatRotty

*Sw357v*

I like this one. Fun to shoot. put cheap laser pointer for longer distances shot a little low. And it is fun seeing the dot on the target.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

That's one of the earlier ones isn't it? It's a lot more squared off than the ones I see all over now days. Plus it don't have the checkering on the sides of the grip much like the older SW380's



FatRotty said:


> I like this one. Fun to shoot. put cheap laser pointer for longer distances shot a little low. And it is fun seeing the dot on the target.


----------



## FatRotty

*Earlier one*

Far as I know they only made .357sig for one year. Very few made pre 99.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

That is the only one in 357 sig I have ever seen.


----------



## FatRotty

*Sw357v*

Yeah Not many around. I enjoy it. feels good, shoots good. Trigger pull feels fine to me no problems. Only had less than a year of productions. Feels stronger than my Glock27, a little louder.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

My Sigma is my nightstand and winter carry gun. It goes bang when you pull the trigger and hits what you aim at. :smt023:smt023


----------



## cglenn0519

I just got my sigma sw40ve about a week ago and I've put 100 rounds through it already with no problems. I was wondering if anyone could recommend some good websites or brands of holsters that would work with the gun. I love the gun though for me its not to heavy and the trigger pull doesnt seem to bad to me. When I shoot it yesterday I quick fired through the 14 round clip and didnt have any problems at all. I did read on her about some Pachmayr slip-on grips that I am thinking about getting because the 100 rounds did hurt my palm alittle bit because I am not use to firing alot. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Stumpjumper

Just got my SW9VE last week myself, I like the gun so far, and it's my first handgun. Any accessories suggested for it besides the aforementioned grips?


----------



## spongebobmac

ive got a sw9ve and i love it , i think its great,shoots better than what i thougth a 300 pistol would , i want to change the trigger to 7 lbs instead of 11 but other than that i love it


----------



## thelonerang3r

I bought my sw9ve last week and fed it nearly every type of ammo I could find without a hitch. Not sure why everyone bashes the trigger though. It feels fine to me.


----------



## yourboyblue

*I just got a SW40VE*

I recently got a Sigma 40 and the trigger pull is way too long


----------



## Koop

*Disappointed*

So, I was offered a reasonable deal a SW9VE on a whim from a friend that was moving overseas. Then I heard of a few internet horror stories, but further research seemed to indicate that early bugs were worked out. So I bought it with the idea of teaching my wife to shoot and making it her home defense weapon.

Damn. It fails to feed at least once on every magazine (two different factory 10 round magazines, a variety of factory ammo). She loved shooting but can't deal with a jam. Meanwhile I've loaned her my Sig 239, but I want it back.

I thought about unloading this POS to someone else (not nice, I know) but decided to diagnose the issue instead. Tonight I read through most of this thread and felt that there were too many people happy with this gun for it to be un-salvageable.

So, after messing about for a while I found the root cause. The striker doesn't always retract, when it doesn't it interferes with the rim of the case that's being chambered. It seems that the striker doesn't have a positive return spring.

Is my gun broken or is this something in the design?


----------



## davec921

I would say that yes the spring is either weak or broken.
I am not sure as to how to open the slide up to look. Some will chime in I am sure.
Yu could all ways contact S&W as well to see if it could be a warranty thing,
Did you buddy mess with it at all in regards to changing the spring out.
Or it could just be really dirty an hanging up that way.
You might try using a good canned cleaner that you can spray with force in an around the strike pin.
Make sure the cleaner is plastic safe.
I know there is a hole on the bottom of the slide as well were it lead right to the striker.
you could try a little oil an work it back an forth.
later
DAVE


----------



## Koop

davec921 said:


> I would say that yes the spring is either weak or broken.
> I am not sure as to how to open the slide up to look. Some will chime in I am sure.
> Yu could all ways contact S&W as well to see if it could be a warranty thing,
> Did you buddy mess with it at all in regards to changing the spring out.
> Or it could just be really dirty an hanging up that way.
> You might try using a good canned cleaner that you can spray with force in an around the strike pin.
> Make sure the cleaner is plastic safe.
> I know there is a hole on the bottom of the slide as well were it lead right to the striker.
> you could try a little oil an work it back an forth.
> later
> DAVE


Thanks Dave. The gun is box stock. It was dirty, I don't think the previous owner ever cleaned it but he claims only 3-400 rounds were ever fired. I'll try to clean the striker/spring area.


----------



## davec921

If he only fired 300 to 400 rnds then the gun is not even really broke in.
I have just over 2000 through mine.
I noticed a diff at about 1000 on the trigger pull. it started to become more smooth.
Did you get the original instruction manual.
That will show were to oil the slide.
I generally put the oil on a patch that is fold in half then half again. so you have a small square.
I put the oil right on the corner.
I then use the path to apply the oil. That way you get a good film on the parts but not to much that in runs every were.
I normally coat the hole outside of the barrel.
Then in the slid I coat were the barrel goes through it.
All coat right at the oppen of the ejection port. 
If when you turn the slide upside down you will see a small chunk of steel pressed in the top side right at the ejection port.
That is a were point so as to reduce friction when is cycles.
Oil that.
All so I run the path with oil in the grooves of the slide where it rides the frame.
I then run the patch on the metal parts of the frame that come in contact with the slide.
like I said the patch leaves just a film. enough for the intended purpose of friction reduction.
All so if you look just in front of the trigger you will see a hunk of metal in the frame. Hit that with oil as well.
When the gun cycles the barel slide back an down an hits that piece.
All so in the back of the slide you will see the sear. a slight dab on those metal parts as well.
Wish I had a camera I would take pics.
hope this helps you.
later
DAVE


----------



## GatorDude

*My Sigma*

I like my Sigma a lot. I consider it one of the best gun buys that I have ever made. Here is a review that I wrote up: A Handgun Review: The Smith & Wesson SW9VE

I haven't made any modifications to my gun. I feel that lightening the trigger might expose me to civil liability if I ever need to defend my home using this Sigma. I find the gun very pointable and don't mind the heavy trigger. I like the gun's simplicity and not having to worry about all kinds of safeties and buttons and switches in a stressful situation. It's like a double action revolver with about 16 rounds in the magazine!

I have bought a couple of holsters for this gun. Mostly the nylon variety, but I do have one brand-name kydex holster for this gun. I don't carry, but have this gun primarily for home defense. I'm sure it will do the job if needed.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

There could be some dirt or other debris in there with the striker. It was me I'd order a new striker spring mainly because they are so dang cheap and take the striker out and clean it really good. There's a plastic door that can be opened just like a Glock. A small prying tool to get it started and then use a finger to remove it. Be sure to hold a hand or something over thew back because that spring and striker will come out in a hurry once freed.

No it's not in the design to have the striker to not go all the way back in. Wolff springs are pretty reasonable nad can take a little off the trigger pull.


----------



## saratj1

my new ccw enjoying so far nice gun for the the money not to bad looking either


----------



## a2kimmel78

*Perfect for home defense*

Thankfully I haven't had to use it for defense but I still love it.


----------



## austin88

i don't personally own one but have 2 buddies that have them one stainless and one black. good looking gun IMO but the trigger is just too much for me to deal with. i would definitely buy one if not for the long heavy DAO trigger.


----------



## Freedom1911

I am not a huge fan of SW semiautos but a friend of mine has a Sigma. The only thing that is not liked about all who have shot it is the long heavy trigger.

Other than that and the looks of the gun, it runs like clock work.


----------



## greg_in_ohio

I bought the SW40VE a couple weeks ago, and finally got to shoot it last Saturday. We were pressed for time, so I only put 50 rounds through it before we had to leave, but it performed flawlessly. There is no denying it has a pretty heavy trigger, but I don't think it's as bad as some people describe it. So far, I love it, and can't wait til' next time at the range- but with one son playing football, and another playing fall baseball, my weekends are gonne be kinda tight for a while.


----------



## ickthus

I have had the 40VE the"LOVE" gun as i call it for all most 3 yrs now. I shoot it a lot and never had a failure. good trainer and range gun. You get in a fire fight with it and your a dead man. It has a two mile long 10lb trigger pull and if you don't take your time and watch ever pull you won't hit the side of a barn from 15. best junk hand gun i have. Everyone need one of these guns. I shoot it before any of my other guns. It makes me stop and think about what i am doing because if you don't you won't hit and if you do, your ready of a real gun. It goes with me fishing because if i drop it i haven't lost much. It does my dirty work where i would not take my good stuff. At one time i was going to sell it but got to thinking I'm never going to get anything for it. you can get them for $300 plus a $50 rebate and then it hit me, this gun does many jobs and very well. It shoots good if you can hold still long enough for the for the trigger to go off and it makes me shoot all my other pistols like i was born with them. I love this junk gun. It is my range/trainer and kayak fishing buddy. For a carry s/d home protection gun? you can chunk it them and have better luck hitting them. I spend more trigger time with this gun than any of my others. best mistake I every made.


----------



## jpjr50

I absolutely love my Sigma .40 cal. It's simply the best bang for the buck. We all know its a Glock for half the price. Yeah the trigger can be tricky but anyone can adapt. I own a H&K .45 USP Compact as well. I decided carrying a $900 may not be such a great idea everyday. I started looking for carrying options. Of course I wanted something smaller. Had my heart set on the Walther PPS .40 so I did all my research.








Well I realized I'm back to carrying an expensive gun so why spend the money and just carry the H&K. So then I thought LCP Ruger 380 James Bond gun that my Dad loves but he wouldn't give it up. I hit my local gun show and shopped around. I kept coming back to the Sigma. I pulled the trigger and purchased it for $299 and with the mail in rebate $249. Then added my accessories.

Here is my Sigma costs with accessories.
$249 Sigma .40
$10 Hogue Grip
$10 Rail Adapter
$75 Streamlight Tactical Flashlight
$344 Total Investment



















$10 Hogue Grip


----------



## qparts1

*I need help too!!*



bfschoff31 said:


> Can someone please take the slide off thier Sigma and take a picture from the top of the firearm, concentrating on the slide release? I took it to the range again last night, and it's still jamming. If i could get a comparison picture, I'm pretty sure i know what's wrong. I cant seem to find a picture like this on the web. Thanks! Brad!


Brad I've been 3 days trying to find the answer to this also.I hope you have found the answer to this.I took mine down to put an extended slide release in it.I had just put 2 in my glocks with no problem.I did not think about it when I took the sigma down that it had a spring in it.Needless to say the barrel stop spring flew out and I can't figure out how to put it back.If you found out how to,I would sure like to know how. I would appreciate it very much if you can help me with this. Thanks,qparts1


----------



## sincitizen

me and my uncle went to the range a couple months back with his sigma 9mm i loved it, it felt good and grouping was nice i didnt mind the trigger pull at all. if ididnt have other plans for a sr9c i mwould get a sigma but thats just me :smt1099:mrgreen:


----------



## chris441

*Surprised so many are happy*

Really surprised so many people speak highly of this gun. I guess it must relate to the price and what you get. I shot one yesterday at the range and think there is absolutely no comparision to my XDs or other gus I have shot. the trigger is heavy and the gun feels very loose. I would never buy one.


----------



## wiredgeorge

I own a SW40VE. When I first purchased the pistol, FTF and ejection issues were common. I contacted S&W customer service and they quickly sent me Fedex shipping label and the pistol went to the factory for about 3 weeks. They replaced the extractor, spring and sear and cleaned up the trigger. The pistol feeds flawlessly and is not fussy about ammo type. The .40 S&W caliber is a good combo for stopping and rounds per mag. The drawback to .40 S&W is that there is a bit of recoil and this causes barrel rise when the pistol is shot rapidly meaning it requires concentration and practice to keep the sights on target in a combat situation. I also have carry .380 pistols and it is easier to shoot a very tight pattern with these pistols but of course, they don't pack the punch of a .40 cal round. Smith and Wesson customer service makes owning a Sigma a good value. I have thousands of rounds through the pistol now. Last, the SW40VE carries very well on your side in an ITB holster and fits the hand well... Like the pistol it was copied from, it doesn't have a safety hence the heavier trigger pull (so you don't discharge the pistol drawing it if the trigger is ticked a bit on the pull from holster). Any experienced shooted who shoots a wide range of semi-automatics can adapt to the heavier trigger pull.


----------



## 813Cholo

my dad owns one and he loves it, I like it really well also. I would probably get one if he didnt have one lol I just dont want the same thing as him so Im probably gonna get a Ruger p95


----------



## NiceShootinTex

*I Heart Sigma*

I picked up my Sigma 40VE a few weeks ago. I've only had one trip to the range with it so far, but I was very happy with my first experience. After reading so many postings on it I do look forward to the trigger pull easing up with time but, even if it stays as-is, it's still not too bad. It was hard for my wife and I to find a gun that fit well in both our hands but the Sigma has a really nice comfortable feel. (and really cool to look at) My only complaint is that she's shooting slightly better with it than I am....


----------



## GReb

It only takes a few dollars and 10 minutes of your time to make the trigger pull pretty nice. Just get a Wolff 3.5# striker spring and you're good to go. The pull is still rather long, but for $275, you can't find a more reliable gun


----------



## riderrick65

*My Sigma 40VE*

I purchased my Sigma 40VE back in Aug. 2010 and shot it a few times (with the IS) at my LGR and didn't to bad, but with the long heavy trigger pull and my failing eye sight I knew I needed to get some help if I was going to make this my SD pistol. I searched the internet for a laser and found that the CT laser guards were just the ticket. Again I searched the internet for the best price on the laser grips, once I found the right price I placed the order and had them within a week. After these were installed, it was back to the LGR to see how the new laser guards worked. After trying to tweak them in, I opted to save some ammo and purchased a Sight Mark bore sighter which made the task at hand much simpler. Now my Sigma 40VE is DEAD ON! The only thing I need to do now is lighten up the trigger pull. Any Ideas from other Sigma owners?


----------



## SP3

riderrick65 said:


> Any Ideas from other Sigma owners?


http://www.handgunforum.net/smith-wesson-gunsmithing/6048-sigma-trigger.html


----------

